# Bubble Breaker - Kleines Online-Spiel



## cameeel (22. November 2006)

Ich hab letzins mal ein kleines Online Browserspiel programmiert.
Ihr könnt es ja mal testen und euch auch gerne in die HighScore-Liste eintragen 

http://games.hp-w.de/ (dort dann auf "Dropper")

Konstruktive Kritik könnt ihr natürlich gerne äußern..
Viel Spass beim spielen!

Gruß,
cAm3eel.

PS: Es gibt verschiedene Level (Schwierigkeitsstufen) ;-)


----------



## Azi (22. November 2006)

*Re: Bubble Breaker - Kleines Online Spiel*

Boar, ist das ein fesselndes Spiel! 
So Leute, ich bin der BubbleBreakerMeister, in jedem Level mindestens auf Platz 1 
Na los, irgendwelche Freiwillige die es mit mir noch aufnehmen möchten? 

Gibts noch mehr von den Spielen?
Wie funktioniert die Punkteverteilung?
Die Bubbles werden oben pixelig, kann man da was ändern? Außerdem sehen die nicht besonders platisch aus, kannst du mal richtig runde glänzende 3D-Bubbles machen?
Der schrecklich pinke Pfeil zeigt übrigens ins Leere, ist das gewollt?
Und der Werbungs-Frame ist zu klein, ich bekomm ne horizontale Scrollleiste.

Azi


----------



## cameeel (22. November 2006)

*Re: Bubble Breaker - Kleines Online Spiel*



Azi hat gesagt.:


> Boar, ist das ein fesselndes Spiel!
> So Leute, ich bin der BubbleBreakerMeister, in jedem Level mindestens auf Platz 1
> Na los, irgendwelche Freiwillige die es mit mir noch aufnehmen möchten?


Jo, haut rein..
Hab dich aber leider gerade auf Schwierigkeitsgrad "schwer" geschlagen 



Azi hat gesagt.:


> Gibts noch mehr von den Spielen?
> Wie funktioniert die Punkteverteilung?
> Die Bubbles werden oben pixelig, kann man da was ändern? Außerdem sehen die nicht besonders platisch aus, kannst du mal richtig runde glänzende 3D-Bubbles machen?
> Der schrecklich pinke Pfeil zeigt übrigens ins Leere, ist das gewollt?
> Und der Werbungs-Frame ist zu klein, ich bekomm ne horizontale Scrollleiste.


Joar wir überlegen natürlich noch mehr zu machen. Ergebnis errechnet sich aus Punkte geteilt durch Spielzüge.
Um den Pfeil, Grafiken und Werbeframe kümmer ich mih noch. Welchen Browser benutzt du?

Gruß,
cAm3eel.


----------



## Azi (23. November 2006)

*Re: Bubble Breaker - Kleines Online Spiel*

Ich benutz den Safari.

Wie berechnet sich denn die Punktzahl (nicht das Ergebnis)?


----------



## cameeel (23. November 2006)

*Re: Bubble Breaker - Kleines Online Spiel*



Azi hat gesagt.:


> Ich benutz den Safari.
> Wie berechnet sich denn die Punktzahl (nicht das Ergebnis)?


Aso, sorry, hab ich mich verlesen.
Punktzahl: Entweder die Anzahl der zusammenhängenden, angeklickten Bubbles einer Farbe hoch 2 oder umgekehrt... hab die Quelldateien gerade nicht vorliegen.

Danke für die Info's, werd mich mal mit einem kurzschließen der auch Safari benutzt und dass Spiel auch für den Browser optimieren 

cAm3eel.


----------



## NomadSoul (23. November 2006)

*Re: Bubble Breaker - Kleines Online Spiel*

Tolles Spiel! Hab ich auch für mein XDA aber da steht ganz groß Bubble Braker (TM).
Also würde ich mit schnell nen neuen Namen suchen.


----------



## cameeel (23. November 2006)

Hm, wär glaub keine schlechte Idee 
Hat jemand einen Vorschlag für nen neuen Namen

cAm3eel.


----------

